# منتدي والانترنت



## اوريجانوس المصري (14 نوفمبر 2015)

ممكن المنتدي يكون مع المواقع المجانيه تبع اتصالات في مصر

دلوقتي كل عملاء اتصالات Mobile Internet يقدروا يتصفحوا بعض المواقع مجانا من غير اي رسوم او اشتراك عن طريق الدخول علي Freebasics.com من المتصفح والمواقع هى :


----------



## ناجح ناصح جيد (14 نوفمبر 2015)

هل سيكون بلا تكلفة مادية على المنتدى؟؟!!


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (14 نوفمبر 2015)

*مش عارف انا بسال
*​


----------



## ناجح ناصح جيد (14 نوفمبر 2015)

كتبت فى جوجل
النت المجانى
وتبين لى
ان هذه اتفاقية بين المواقع والفيس بوك على سبيل المثال اليوم السابع
وهناك بعض المواقع العلمية او الخدمية


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (3 ديسمبر 2015)

يعني ممكن المنتدي يكون منهم ؟


----------



## عبد يسوع المسيح (3 ديسمبر 2015)

في موضوع لسه قاريه قريب ان متصفح اوبرا التحديث الأخير بالنسبة للأندرويد مجاني كل التصفح من اتصالات مصر ..
بس طبعا انا مجربتش ومش متأكد من صحة المعلومة ..


----------



## My Rock (3 ديسمبر 2015)

الموضوع يحتاج الى إتفاقية بين شركة الأتصالات وبين اصحاب الموقع. 
عامة الموضوع ينجح مع المواقع الكبيرة التي تجذب الزبائن ولا أعتقد انه بأمكاننا كمنتدى محدود الأمكانيات ان نعمل إتفاقية مع شركة إتصالات..


----------

